# Credit Card Charges



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My card got hit for a crane and swan tag a few hours ago.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine got hit for swan


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Dang it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Got hit for two swan tags. Always one of the more exciting hunts of the fall.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit on swan, point for crane and didn't draw on sage grouse...WTH. Like everything else, sage grouse was an annual hunt, then went to draw so every other year and now every 3rd year (?) -O,-


----------



## TLMair (Sep 13, 2017)

Kudos! This is the third year in a row that I have failed to draw for swan, my son drew last year with no points, just doesn't seem right.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Congrats guys. Me and a friend drew with 2 points each. Had two other friends that both had 1 and they both got the big UN.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Me, my dad, brother and 2 friends drew swans. 2 points each.

I cashed in my 8 crane points, combined with a few others and we pulled 8 crane tags as well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Swan tag for this guy!
Next question is, can I use the mentor program and let my son harvest the swan?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Three swan tags between the lady friend, my sister and I!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I drew with 1 point, must’ve gotten lucky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I drew! :smile:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> My card got hit for a crane and swan tag a few hours ago.


Why on earth is this not in the proper thread?

I might make an official motion for probation for CPAJeff.


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

I didn’t draw. Out of stater here. Zero points.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Why on earth is this not in the proper thread?
> 
> I might make an official motion for probation for CPAJeff.


I have since changed my ways - - - check out the mother of all threads, post #2914 to be exact!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

follyfonda said:


> I also got hit for two swan tags. Interesting!


Congratulations!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

follyfonda said:


> I also got hit for two swan tags. Interesting!


Let us know how your hunt goes


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

Expo tag maybe?:shock:


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

brycechard said:


> **** it, what cranes, what swans? What the hell is going on here? 😊 Every comment is about nothing. Since the topic is about credit card charges, I'll tell you a story from my life.


Go back to whatever greasy scam hole it is that you climbed out of


----------

